# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  HowOldRobot, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Corporation

how-old.net

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Old Do You Look? Microsoft Built A Robot That Tries To Guess Your Age"

by Greg Kumparak
Aprшд 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How "How Old Robot" Succeeds (and Fails) 

Published on May 9, 2015




> How Old Robot form Microsoft guesses how old and what gender a person is by analyzing a photo. And...it is frequently wrong. How does the program decide how old a person is, and why are results all over the place?
> 
> Kim Horcher, Jenna Busch (Legion of Leia), and Milynn Sarley (Fatal Fox) discuss!

----------

